# Nor Cal, All Nissan Meet and BBQ.



## the1_theDAve (Jul 13, 2003)

October 18, Sacramento. 

Location still being determined. 

BBQ and photoshoot for Team Driven NorCal. 

More info to come.


----------



## the1_theDAve (Jul 13, 2003)

*Who's coming?*

We want to know who's going, so go to link so we can keep track of whose going since the invite is across so many different boards. 
http://www.geocities.com/teamdrivennc/oct18meet.html


----------



## the1_theDAve (Jul 13, 2003)

35 views and no reply's except me, Does this not interest anyone?


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

welp car should be ready
so i might be out


----------



## SuperblkStalion (Aug 26, 2002)

no one is coming. j/k


----------



## PoisonIV (May 20, 2002)

Good to see everyone. Cant wait till the next time.


----------



## the1_theDAve (Jul 13, 2003)

I think the turn out was pretty decent for a Sac meet. Stockton people came, as well from watsonville. That rocks.


----------



## SuperblkStalion (Aug 26, 2002)

had a good time, lets just avoid the cops next time guys. we should have tipped over the port-o-potty when they were in there, muahahahaha(evil laugh)


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

he was my dad getting arrested didnt want to tell you guys


----------



## BLegacy (Jan 24, 2003)

That sucks, I knew of should've bought more crack when I had the chance.


----------



## Mr. Nice Guy (Jul 28, 2003)

Pics from the All Nissan Meet in Sac 10/18/03

Enjoy the pics, 56k beware!!!!



































































































































































I couple of other cars showed. We had a great time. Thank God we did not get arrested. (The ones that was there, know what I'm talking about. )
Enjoy the pics.


----------



## deception se-r (Jul 24, 2002)

who is that in the backround of the pic 5th from the bottom. if its me im calling the cops.


----------



## Mr. Nice Guy (Jul 28, 2003)

Yeah, i forgot. We got harassed by a park ranger, for taking a picture of them? hahahahahahah, lol


----------



## BLegacy (Jan 24, 2003)

It's a good thing she didn't confiscate my pics of them little boys. It's goin' up on the NAMBLA website. Woohoo!


----------



## SuperblkStalion (Aug 26, 2002)

i still feel bad for the guy that got arrested at the park tho.


----------

